# Paint Frustration



## Ambaryerno (Dec 28, 2022)

As I'm getting back into the hobby I'm running into a problem I never used to have to deal with when I was younger: Finding paint. In the past, I almost exclusively used Testors Model Master, because they had just about EVERY FS color imaginable. But now that they've cancelled the Model Master line I'm finding myself stuck trying to find the colors I'm needing.

Does anyone know if there's a manufacturer out there — anywhere — that has a full line of FS or ANA paints since Testors killed their Model Master line? Right now I'm having to piece together paints from multiple manufacturers (some from AK, others from MIG, and a couple more from Vallejo) to get everything I'm looking for. Plus, I'm having to order from multiple different online stores, because I can't find one shop that covers it all! However, the REAL problem is there's some I can't find at all, or the colors aren't actually CORRECT.

IE, trying to find FS 11136/ANA 509, which is supposed to be gloss, comes up in every chart I can find as matte. As far as I can tell, no one has a GLOSS Insignia Red at all. Meanwhile some manufacturers consider Semi-gloss Sea Blue (FS 25042/ANA 606) and Non-Specular Sea Blue (FS 35042/ANA 607) to be the same color, even though there's actually a bigger difference than just the finish (ANA 606 is a darker color).

Acrylic/Water-based would be preferable because I'm going to be doing some hairspray chipping.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2022)

Can 'o worms opening. Have a look at Mission Models review. Never used them but people love or hate them as they will do with all brands. The link is for Luftwaffe colours. Above is a drop-box for the entire Mission Models range





The New Mission Models Paints Luftwaffe RLM Colors: Accurate and Forgiving | Model Paint Solutions







modelpaintsol.com


----------



## TheRealMrEd (Jan 2, 2023)

True North paints is an up and coming paint line that has many of the colors that Model Master used to have. The only color of theirs that I have had a problem with the the Light Gull Grey, which they have said is being re-done, but they were having trouble finding the correct color paint base. That problem may have been fixed by now, haven't tried it lately.

True North Paints

Theoretically, it would serve many modelers best if ALL colors could start out being gloss, which would save a step when applying decals. That being said, modelers have a long history of spraying flat or dull coats overall as a last step. Don't see it as a real problem...

Ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ambaryerno (Jan 2, 2023)

TheRealMrEd said:


> True North paints is an up and coming paint line that has many of the colors that Model Master used to have. The only color of theirs that I have had a problem with the the Light Gull Grey, which they have said is being re-done, but they were having trouble finding the correct color paint base. That problem may have been fixed by now, haven't tried it lately.
> 
> True North Paints
> 
> Theoretically, it would serve many modelers best if ALL colors could start out being gloss, which would save a step when applying decals. That being said, modelers have a long history of spraying flat or dull coats overall as a last step. Don't see it as a real problem...



Looks like those are all enamels. Will the hairspray weathering technique work with those?


----------



## TheRealMrEd (Jan 2, 2023)

Note sure about hairspray, but the salt technique sure does:

Also, top-coating everything with Alclad II Aqua Gloss will work, as it's water based.

Ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stosser (Jan 3, 2023)

Hairspray chipping technique will work on any dry painted surface. 
What is needed is that the second coat, after the hairspray, to be waterbased acryllic paint. 
Before it will cures completely water (better warm water) will break the surface and get to the haurspray that is more soluble than the over coat. 
The base coat should be totaly cured, thou.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2023)

Stosser said:


> Before it will cures completely water (*better warm water*) will break the surface


Possibly why I haven't had great success, I've been using cold water


----------



## Stosser (Jan 6, 2023)

fubar57 said:


> Possibly why I haven't had great success, I've been using cold water


 and cold water in Canada is not the same with cold water in South Africa.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2023)

Stosser said:


> and cold water in Canada is not the same with cold water in South Africa.


We play hockey on cold water.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

